# Hog hides. what to do?



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

does anyone know who buys hides after processing. 
& 
how do they requier them to be prepaired.


----------



## bruceki (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't been able to find anyone who processes pig skins. 

Bruce / ebeyfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I generally feed them back to the pigs, or make a "maggot farm" for the chickens. Of course being winter this would have to wait. Lay the hide out in the sun, and turn it over every couple of days. It will be covered with maggots and the hens will have a party. The hide will be totally consumed in a week or so.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I'm about to tell you something you may not want to know. Pig skins are liquefied by chemical means and then made into protein powder. The powder is used for diet drinks and protein shakes.


----------



## grannybones (Sep 30, 2008)

We dump our skins, guts, trimmings on the back 40 and in a few days they are eaten by scavengers.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

If it wasn't so tasty when left on the pig, I'd think about making chaps or some article of clothing.


----------



## RedneckPete (Aug 23, 2004)

Make a football out of it, then sell the football.

Pete


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

> Make a football out of it, then sell the football


Thats a good idea!!!! 

------------------------

I have gotten rid of the skins on a small in the past - 1 to 10 a year. 

I was more asking on a larger scale. Such as a small but busy slaughterhouse and butcher shop.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

tinknal said:


> I generally feed them back to the pigs


Uhm... I wouldn't do that because if there was any disease it would be an issue. Specifically I'm thinking of pigs that went to a slaughterhouse and could bring disease back on the hide. But if your home slaughtering then it is less of an issue. Still, BSE was a big surprise and found this way. I would just stick with feeding it to other species.

We generally leave the skin on and sell it in many cases. Back fat skin on, roasts skin on, etc. Cracklin!

Also makes great dog treats and as Tinknal noted one can grow chicken food.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/csa


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

> Also makes great dog treats


I like that. I have some nice beagles and they love the extras I give 'em.
Do you smoke 'em first? The skins ofcourse not the dogs ... lol...


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! Ray Stevens "Old Hippie Class Reunion"... "We _smoked_ it!!" ROFL!!! Thanks for finding that old memory


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

The dog treat idea is a good one! Another bit of income with something most would pay to take away.

Will remember that one if and when I ever become a mobile slaughter person :bow:


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

roneil76 said:


> I like [the idea of dog treats]. I have some nice beagles and they love the extras I give 'em. Do you smoke 'em first? The skins ofcourse not the dogs ... lol...


Not usually but I have tried both baking and smoking them. I'm not sure the dogs care. Smells delicious though to me.


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

is it ok togive 'em raw too then?


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

:shrug: can they be tanned like any other hide?


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

They mount wild hogs, so there has to be a way to tan it, I would think, but with how fat a pig gets, I can see it being a challenge. And I don't see much of a market? Not footballs, had to look that one up, and they used the bladder for the ball, which is where "pigskin" was used... Yuck


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

Pig skin is used on saddles so it can be tanned. Dont know how though.


----------



## rocky road (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't know how they tan pigs skins but the best work gloves I every had were made of pig skin, lasted twice as long as any other work I ever used.


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

Gloves is a great Idea too! 
Wife might like to have that as a hobby. 
I'll pitch it and let you know how it wrks out for me.... lol


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Western boots and other styles are made from pig skin.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

roneil76 said:


> is it ok togive 'em raw too then?


Yes it is.


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

> Yes it is.


Thank you 

Im looking into tanning i'll let you all know what find.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

This tanning talk has reawakened my memory. Years ago on a poultry forum, folks were talking about what to do with all the excess eggs that were laid -- different recipes to bake/cook, etc. -- and someone mentioned tanning hides. They used eggs and no caustic chemicals.


----------



## roneil76 (Dec 11, 2006)

> This tanning talk has reawakened my memory. Years ago on a poultry forum, folks were talking about what to do with all the excess eggs that were laid -- different recipes to bake/cook, etc. -- and someone mentioned tanning hides. They used eggs and no caustic chemicals


Now that has got my ears perked and my attention peaked. i've gotta learn a skill that useful.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

I think the recipe for tanning with eggs was on backyardchickens.com

listed in 'recipes.' 

But that was years ago. If it's no longer available, perhaps there's some long time member who may remember.


----------



## Rockfish (Feb 24, 2009)

Historically, pig skin was made into raw hide and made the best shoe strings.

You can tan pig skin with the brains, egg whites, alum, and other concoctions. My boys regular use the pig hides for various things- knife sheaths etc.


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

I tried acid curing rabbit hides when I was in highschool - can't say it was worth the work, but it was an "experience". Here's a couple of links:

a simplistitic overview: http://www.wikihow.com/Tan-a-Hide

An acid tanning technique:
http://www.motherearthnews.com/modern-homesteading/how-to-tan-a-hide.aspx

A good overview of a couple of different techniques:
http://www.state.tn.us/twra/pdfs/tanninghides.pdf

But by far the most complete site I know of is: www.braintan.com

let us know how it goes!


----------



## HeritagePigs (Aug 11, 2009)

Here: http://www.taxidermy.net/forums/TanningArticles/03/j/0387060D3.html


----------



## HardBall (Dec 23, 2010)

Leather or food... Cuccarinos, Cracklin's, Pork Rinds, all made from pork skin and quite delicious


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Hush Puppy suede leather shoes are often made from pig skin. At one time the company had difficulty getting a supply of skinned quality pig hides. To source what they needed for their shoe product the company designed a skinning machine that was very expensive and processors of hogs would not buy the equipment. Hush Puppy created a pay as you go program that worked to get the machines in processing plants. As I understood at the time HP guaranteed to purchase the hides provided the animals were skinned using their machines. As a result, the processors had a buyer for the skinned hides and paid for the equipment by being credited $1 per hide. Lots of shoes have pig skin liners as it is thin yet tough.


----------



## FarmerRob (May 25, 2009)

roneil76 said:


> does anyone know who buys hides after processing.
> &
> how do they requier them to be prepaired.


Don't know anyone who is just buying them, although I am sure someone out there is. However, I found someone who will tan them for you. The folks at http://www.usafoxx.com will tan them. Pigskins were not on their price list so I called them thinking they might know someone in the business who they could refer me to. Turns out they will do the tanning. The guy I talked to quoted a price of $85 plus $25 for fleshing if needed. He said it can be done hair on or hair off but they do not remove the hair for you. If you just want hairless pigskin leather you will have to scald and scrape before you prepare it for shipping. 

If anyone wants this you can call them for instructions and details on preparing the hide for shipping.

I would imagine that there are others in the business who this service as well.


----------

